# music is the key



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

This song for me sums up how i feel perfectly. 



 If you could choose a song to sum up your feelings what would it be?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Neutral Milk Hotel - In the Aeroplane Over the Sea

Any song that contains the line "Can't believe how strange it is to be anything at all" has to be written just for me  .


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

well i recently added this song to my signature..but basically radiohead's song how to disappear completely and never be found.


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

Comfortably Numb by Floyd


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Last time with DP I listened to Radiohead's "Street spirit" all the time.. Dunno if it was the lyrics or the music.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Assemblage 23 - Cocoon
Counting Crows - Colorblind
VNV Nation - Carry You

EDIT: Hey York, my fellow norseman


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

She's a girl, chief.

Anyway, I suppose Back in Our Minds by Funkadelic seem to do a pretty good job of summing it up for me. Or maybe not. I'm pretty confused at the moment.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> 'm pretty confused at the moment.


"Confusion is a word we have invented for an order which is not understood."
Henry Miller

And yes, I'm a girl :mrgreen:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh, norsewoman then. My appologies(spelling?).


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

This picture succinctly sums up how I feel about DP:

http://blog.internetnews.com/apatrizio/ ... nt-dog.jpg


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Brain Candy said:


> This picture succinctly sums up how I feel about DP:
> 
> http://blog.internetnews.com/apatrizio/ ... nt-dog.jpg


 :lol: Yeah, that about says it all.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had an extra benzo, so I'm more like this at the moment http://funnyhot.net/pics/funny-animals/ ... imals4.jpg


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Counting Crows - Colorblind


such a good one. that song probably really IS about DPD. did you know that he has dpd?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

york said:


> I've had an extra benzo, so I'm more like this at the moment http://funnyhot.net/pics/funny-animals/ ... imals4.jpg


Hey, that's a nice sofa--oh good God what's that sat on it, a mosquito?

Say, do benzos give you munchies like that? I don't really take them so I don't know.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, they DO!! It's crazy how hungry I am, I almost wish Jamie Oliver was here.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > Counting Crows - Colorblind
> ...


Yes I know. But I didnt know when i first heard the song like.. 7-8 years ago. Such an awesome song. Im currently listening to Sigur Ros?s latest album, where every track is like an eargasm and makes you feel hopeful and...human. Maybe the best Sigur Ros album ever. Track 3 almost brings me to tears. I say almost because I am not capable of crying. I wish I were. Fucking dp/depression/antidepressants.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Which benzo York? I never got munchies from any of em. Well now that I think about yeah I did if i took some more then i should, like you did, because the feeling of awesomeness bordering on euphoria makes you crave everything nice.

EDIT: If Jamie Oliver was here i?d fucking steal his Vespa/Scooter, that is one cool Vespa. He drives it in like the first season of his first ever show. Ive been wanting one ever since. F uck yeah Vespa?s.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm on 10 mg Alopam/Oxazepam, twice a day. It's a fairly low dosage. When I take more, I feel more real, so I get hungry.. I've lost a lot of weight since getting DP, so being able to crave food again from time to time is nice.


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

haha, you guys seriously crack me up. those pictures are hilarious.

I haven't been listening to any "deep" music because it makes my DP worse somehow. I've been listening to random poppy stuff, and it actually makes me feel a bit better.



Matt210 said:


> Neutral Milk Hotel - In the Aeroplane Over the Sea
> 
> Any song that contains the line "Can't believe how strange it is to be anything at all" has to be written just for me  .


that song reminds me of freshman year of college because my roommate was obsessed with it. haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

If Jamie Oliver were here now I'd say, 'What are you doing in my house, shithead? Oh, you're going to get it.' Then I'd drag him outside by his big old, potato-looking head and curbstomp him whilst shouting 'This is either for all of those goddamned cookery programs you foisted on us or for naming your kids like someone with autism or for your overuse of the word "pukka". You decide! Oh, and I'm taking your bike. I know someone who wants it.' And the reason for that is because I'm just a human being with human emotions, and he...he's Jamie Oliver.

Seriously though, unless Jamie Oliver stops making programs where he cooks stuff in his over-exuberant 'Oh, this food I just made is so tasty that I just came in my pants' way and starts making programs where he gets fired out of a cannon into a big vat of human effluent, then I'll always dislike him.

I've lost a shitload of weight too since I've had my latest iteration of DP. Pure, appetite-annihilating worry. It's about the only damn thing that's positive about DP.


----------



## jsettle3 (Mar 3, 2009)

heads or tails? real or not by emarosa.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> ...for naming your kids like someone with autism


I don't understand why you're so hard on this guy. Naming your kids after your hobbies is a wonderful idea. My kids are named Pluto, Hubble and Buttscratch. I don't see any problem in that.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Brain Candy; You win the INTERNETS
York; Thats great, you should keep your bloodsugar up tho so dont stop eating  and yeah Oxazepam is nice, I remember before i had built up tolerance to it and taking 50-75mg and just going over to some friend and feel awesome. But please, In saying this I dont recommend you taking that ammount, I was a bit of a benzo-addict before so... In the end I was taking like 100mg Oxazepam or 1.5 to 2mg Alprazolam daily combined with my Clonazepam. Now Im just on 20mg Cipralex (escitalopram, antidepressant) and 4mg Clonazepam.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

I consider it my duty as a human being to be hard on him. But what do I know. I don't have any kids. Maybe when you have kids of your own, naming them Poppy Honey, Daisy Boo and Petal Blossom Rainbow isn't as cretinous as it immediately seems.

Maybe he wants to ensure that his kids will get bullied at school like he did, and so he gave them silly names because he couldn't be sure they'd develop speech impediments and heads that resemble potatoes. Why would you want your kids to get bullied though? That's the question. Or at least it's one of them. Another one is 'Who built the Pyramids?' And another is, 'Why am I so fat?' Maybe he summised that it's important for his kids to get bullied because he got bullied but still ended up a multi-millionaire before he was 30. Maybe he didn't. Maybe his shrew-like wife had something to do with it and since he's a) hyper-annoying, b) has a speech impediment and c) has a head which resembles a potato, he let her do what she wanted no matter how ridiculous he thought it. And ultimately, who gives a shit anyway.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Brain Candy said:


> I consider it my duty as a human being to be hard on him. But what do I know. I don't have any kids. Maybe when you have kids of your own, naming them Poppy Honey, Daisy Boo and Petal Blossom Rainbow isn't as cretinous as it immediately seems.
> 
> Maybe he wants to ensure that his kids will get bullied at school like he did, and so he gave them silly names because he couldn't be sure they'd develop speech impediments and heads that resemble potatoes. Why would you want your kids to get bullied though? That's the question. Or at least it's one of them. Another one is 'Who built the Pyramids?' And another is, 'Why am I so fat?' Maybe he summised that it's important for his kids to get bullied because he got bullied but still ended up a multi-millionire before he was 30. Maybe he didn't. Maybe his shrew-like wife had something to do with it and since he's a) hyper-annoying, b) has a speech impediment and c) has a head which resembles a potato, he let her do what she wanted no matter how ridiculous he thought it. And ultimately, who gives a shit anyway.


 I'm with you. I was trying to be funny. My kids aren't really named that.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd love to have a son and name him Tyranosaurus rex. Doubt my future wife will let me though. 

I also wanted to name my son Viktor Kane (Surname). That or Jesse James (Surname) Jr. But I found out you can't name your kid a jr unless he has your middle name too. I so wanted a son named Jesse James Jr.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I love how these posts are evolving  Ok, so back to music; I love the song Lightness with Peter and the wolf. It makes me feel happy and sleepy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

'...Taylor...'

'Here.'

'...Terwilliger...'

'Present.'

'...Thompson...'

'Here, sir.'

'...Tyrant Lizard King...'

*roar*

Yeah, I knew it was a joke York (hey, I was born in York - small world eh?). The Buttscratch one was the one that gave it away.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

You sure do think...waayyyy waayyyy off into your possible future don't ya Jesse! LOLs. Maybe you could shorten the Tyranosaurus to Tylor or Tyran or something and be a bit creative with the Rex or else your son will sound like a dog...


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd have to say 3 Doors Down - Away From The Sun. I'm not exactly sure what it is about the song but it really makes me think about my state of mind.

Oh and the first verse of Puddle of Mudd - Blurry.
Then I realized it's about a girl, sigh.

"Everything's so blurry
and everyone's so fake
and everybody's empty
and everything is so messed up."


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> You sure do think...waayyyy waayyyy off into your possible future don't ya Jesse! LOLs. Maybe you could shorten the Tyranosaurus to Tylor or Tyran or something and be a bit creative with the Rex or else your son will sound like a dog...


Haha yeah. Tyran is cool. 

I have to say I think a really good song for describing dp is _Home_ by Bobaflex.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Haha yeah. Tyran is cool.


Sounds like kind of a black name. Not a bad thing, just, if you're not black (I'm pretty sure you were white in your photo), and your wife isn't black, giving your kid a black name might mean his getting his ass kicked through elementary school.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Why so serious?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Why so serious?


Lookin' out for you. I want to name my son Optimus Prime, but that's whole other problem.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Just playin  yeah Tyran probably isn't a good name for my son.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Just playin  yeah Tyran probably isn't a good name for my son.


My sister is into the Beatles now and is determined to one day name her son Jude. That boy will be a playa.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Just playin  yeah Tyran probably isn't a good name for my son.
> ...


I really wanted to name my future son Jude, but my significant other says it's pronounced Judy where she lives and the boy would get made fun of.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Haha yeah. Tyran is cool.
> ...


I don't think Tyran sounds like a black name..hmm maybe a lil but Kids here wouldn't get teased or their arse kicked for that anyway, it'd be a good thing here. ...different cultures I guess...


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

this thread has potential, definitley feeling some of the selections on here. need more...........


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Did I mention the track "Explosions In The Sky - Six Days At The Bottom of The Sea" epic.

Anyone who have watched the awesome movie and television show Friday Night Lights will have heard Explosions In The Sky. They are most of the soundtrack.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Numb and Crawling, both my Linkin Park. Not amazing songs but they both happen to be about depersonalization.


----------



## pwrinkle (Mar 30, 2009)

That sweet oh so sweet line from the Dave Matthew's Band, Dancing Nancies.... " Could I have been anyone other than me?"


----------

